# Favorite book for hand planes?



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

My father has a bunch of hand planes that were my grandfather's that he is going to give me, as I'm more into woodworking than he is. I was wondering if any of you have a favorite book (preferably available on Amazon) on using and maintaining hand planes that you'd like to recommend to someone without significant prior experience with them.

I've not seen the planes yet, but knowing how grandpa was they were in tip top shape before storage. Hopefully they've held up well...


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

All the best info is online, but if you prefer physical books (I do) there is a good book called Planecraft Hand Planing By Modern Methods that woodcraft reprinted from some ancient hidden texts.

If you want books on identifying/cleaning/making planes there are always the PTAMPIA I-II books (identifying) and Dunbar's book Restoring, Tuning, Using is OK, or you can get Making and Mastering Wooden Planes (Finck) or the one by Perth if you want to make your own woodies.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Check out Rob Cosman's Handplane Revival. He guides you step by step in restoring, tuning and using old planes.


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Can't go wrong with this classic:
Amazon.com: The Handplane Book (9781561587124): Garrett Hack, John S Sheldon: Books


----------

